# dogs!!



## suzie duff (7 Sep 2006)

Hi

I have moved into a new house which has a garden, i love dogs and was hoping to get one, i leave near the beach, a prefect place for a dog. i am working all day but home after 4, is it cruel and selfish to have a dog? I was thinking about getting a West Highland!


----------



## rkeane (7 Sep 2006)

I think its always cruel to have a dog.  Not being an animal rights freak or anything but we used to have dogs growing up.  Living around a farm we were silly to think that having a dog was ok.  Dogs wander and end up getting poisoned.  It baffles me to this day why we had so many dogs going through them as if they were cars.  ANyway, if you liv near a town and the dog has to be locked up then surely thats not fair either.  I wonder what percentage of dogs dont end up getting cabin fever at some point in their short lives.  

And finally, dogs make alot of noise.  Your neighbours might end up hating you.  Cats are fine.  They are very self sufficient.


----------



## Sherman (7 Sep 2006)

I think most responsible animal shelters/rescues won't rehome a dog if it is going to be without _human_ contact for periods of longer than 4 hours on an ongoing basis. I know friends of mine who were recently rejected as potential adoptees for this reason.

So yes, I think it probably is cruel to get a dog if you're going to be out all day. Terriers generally are energetic, intelligent dogs that need a lot of interaction to be happy.

At the end of the day, you have to put the dog's happiness and wellbeing ahead of your own. If you crave contact with dogs, I know of at least one animal rescue centre that looks for volunteers to walk their dogs for them.


----------



## micamaca (7 Sep 2006)

rkeane said:


> I think its always cruel to have a dog.


 

Forgive me for asking but how are dogs going to survive if people don't have them at all, either locked up or roaming free? 

Dogs are far as I know are social creatures that like company, like to be looked after and like to be fed and watered. They also (I read in a few places) regard people who feed them etc as part of their pack, which suits them too, or so I believe. 

For the OP, I live two doors from a large dog who is kept in 7 square meters of backgarden with not even grass or flowers to sniff at.  While his owners are at work, I listen to his mournful howling... mind you when they get home, I still listen to him...they don't strike me as dog people at all....

Point is, and this is just my opinion, I think its wiser to wait till you have more time to give a dog...they do require a lot of minding, care and attention. Not to mention time....they need regular daily walks. I don't think one walk is enough. They are very loving creatures and can be good companions but you earn it!


----------



## suzie duff (7 Sep 2006)

Rkeane, i think my neighbours would hate me more if i got a cat, as cats wonder and do there business everywhere!

well i know its probably cruel to get a dog, i have alway lived with dogs at home and i said as soon as i buy a house i will buy a dog, but i know its cruel to leave a dog outside or even outside....


----------



## ZEGAR (7 Sep 2006)

rkeane said:


> I think its always cruel to have a dog. Not being an animal rights freak or anything but we used to have dogs growing up. Living around a farm we were silly to think that having a dog was ok. Dogs wander and end up getting poisoned. It baffles me to this day why we had so many dogs going through them as if they were cars. ANyway, if you liv near a town and the dog has to be locked up then surely thats not fair either. I wonder what percentage of dogs dont end up getting cabin fever at some point in their short lives.
> 
> And finally, dogs make alot of noise. Your neighbours might end up hating you. Cats are fine. They are very self sufficient.


 

Certain dogs are not meant to be roaming around..Hoise dogs are quiet content with two walks a day and a suggle on your lap a night....Dogs are not wild animals and have been bred fpr specific purposes...Of course this could be considered cruel...


----------



## ZEGAR (7 Sep 2006)

suzie duff said:


> Hi
> 
> I have moved into a new house which has a garden, i love dogs and was hoping to get one, i leave near the beach, a prefect place for a dog. i am working all day but home after 4, is it cruel and selfish to have a dog? I was thinking about getting a West Highland!


 

Suzie.


  I am in the same situation and would love a dog..My woking day is normally 12 hours long so it would just not be fair to expect a dog to stay on it's own for that lenght of time..


----------



## ney001 (7 Sep 2006)

We have had both dogs and cats all our lives, two weeks ago I adopted a dog - a large springer spaniel, I now have two dogs and two cats and both myself and my partner work full time 9-5.   I keep the Springer outside in a very large yard, he has a brand new kennel with plenty of straw kept in a shed for extra warmth.  I get up every morning early, play with him for 15 minutes then take him out for a long walk, my partner gets home first plays with the dogs for 20 minutes then we take them for another long walk.  At weekends we put them into the car and head off for walks on the beach etc.  I know people say don't have dogs on their own all day but my dogs seem quite happy, they are well exercised and have a large secure garden to run around in.   If at all possible I would say get two dogs as company for each other there are plenty of pups available or better still plenty of older small dogs which had lived together but owners have died etc which need to be rehomed.  yes the dogs would prefer to have you there all day but unfortunately people have to work I don't think this should stop them from keeping pets!   I say stick to your guns but remember you will have to put in time before you go to work and extra time when you get back with the dog in order to make up for not being there.


----------



## liamwoods (7 Sep 2006)

Get 2 dogs, problem solved.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Sep 2006)

suzie duff said:


> as cats wonder


So that's why they always look so quizzical?


----------



## RainyDay (7 Sep 2006)

suzie duff said:


> Rkeane, i think my neighbours would hate me more if i got a cat, as cats wonder and do there business everywhere!
> .



But at least they will bury their business, unlike the doggies. I don't think it makes sense to leave a dog on its own for 8 hours a day. Cats are much more self-sufficient, and 2 cats will keep themselves entertained.


----------



## Cahir (8 Sep 2006)

I mind my parents dog when they're away and it's put me off getting my own dog.  I love him to bits but he just needs so much attention.  He's never on his own for too long but I always feel terrible leaving him.  Also, he's used to getting up at 6am - not a problem during the week as that's when I get up but at weekends it's a little annoying.


----------



## Purple (8 Sep 2006)

RainyDay said:


> But at least they will bury their business, unlike the doggies. I don't think it makes sense to leave a dog on its own for 8 hours a day. Cats are much more self-sufficient, and 2 cats will keep themselves entertained.


I know we have had the discussion before rainy but in my experience/ opinion a cat kicking a bit of grass over it slug like droppings does not equate to burying it. A dog will not be able, under most circumstances, to get into your neighbours back garden and leave its business, unlike a cat. 

I do take the point that dogs need more human company whereas cats don't and to that extent 8 hours alone is a long time for a dog. The solution, as posted above, is to get two dogs.


----------



## Sherman (8 Sep 2006)

Purple said:


> The solution, as posted above, is to get two dogs.


 
No it's not. Dogs need human contact far more than cats do, and leaving two dogs together is not an adequate solution. Simply put, if the OP cares about dogs and their ultimate welfare, rather than her own desire to have a doggie to take for walks at the weekend, she won't get one if she can't give it the attention and stimulation it needs and deserves. Dogs are infinitely more dependent on humans than cats are, and need regular interaction with their 'pack' leaders to be happy.


----------



## ney001 (8 Sep 2006)

It seems that Suzie Duff is going to get a dog anyway therefore I think it's best to give some advice on the best type of dog to get i.e a dog which is a bit more independant.  The best thing to do is research the dog correctly, find a dog who is quite independant and wouldn't need as much human contact - buy a book and spend your time choosing correctly - I think a small terrier might be the best choice but you really will need to look at a lot of dog breeds before making a decision - DON'T pick a dog based on looks and cuteness - hold out for the right one!


----------



## dodo (8 Sep 2006)

Easy way out get 2 dogs to keep each other company, remember a dog is not just for Xmas 





suzie duff said:


> Hi
> 
> I have moved into a new house which has a garden, i love dogs and was hoping to get one, i leave near the beach, a prefect place for a dog. i am working all day but home after 4, is it cruel and selfish to have a dog? I was thinking about getting a West Highland!


----------



## roxy (8 Sep 2006)

I agree with the others to get 2 dogs, but only if they get on. Siblings would be better as they have always been together. If they are not siblings you'd be better to get two dogs at the same time to be sure they'll be ok together. As long as you walk them everyday and give them plenty of love and attention you'll do fine. Buy loads of toys, treats and bones to chew on during the day and they shouldn't pine too much. Puppies are hard work if you go for them, prepare to invest in alot of time and patience to train them, but it is so worth it.


----------



## ney001 (8 Sep 2006)

Agreed - If you are getting two dogs either pick two pups from the same litter or try to home two dogs who have always lived together if you are adopting.  This is an expensive business as two pedigree pups will set you back minimum of €600 - without vets bills etc.  I would suggest two females I think they are a little calmer then the males.  As Roxy said invest in lots of toys and make sure you have somewhere comfortable and spacious for the dog to stay during the day - I don't think Westhighlands like being outside in the cold.  Would it be possible for a family member to stop by some days while you are out to bring the dog for a quick walk or just to spend 20 minutes with it?


----------



## roxy (8 Sep 2006)

'litter' that's the word I was looking for thanks ney001! Siblings, what am I like! I think females are calmer than males too, (first hand experience on that one!) Also, pedigree dogs tend to (not always, but alot) get sick more often something to do with the immune system I'm told and believe me vets are not cheap. Westies are cold little things, it'll probably want to spend most of it's time on the sofa!


----------



## Megan (8 Sep 2006)

roxy said:


> 'litter' that's the word I was looking for thanks ney001! Siblings, what am I like! I think females are calmer than males too, (first hand experience on that one!) Also, pedigree dogs tend to (not always, but alot) get sick more often something to do with the immune system I'm told and believe me vets are not cheap. Westies are cold little things, it'll probably want to spend most of it's time on the sofa!


Well then problem solved  he should get a westie and he wouldnt have to worry about walking it.


----------



## ney001 (8 Sep 2006)

I reckon something like a Cairn terrier would be good for you - tough little guys - again I agree that you should go for a X breed and not a pedigree - X breed much cheaper and in my experience very healthy, pedigree dogs prone to all kinds of ailments.  Alternatively if you are not just looking for the cute and cuddly kind of dog - get a greyhound, fantastic animal if you have the room for him, very sweet temperament but veers towards lazy so he would probably be quite happy lying around during the day waiting for his big long walk on the beach - unfortunately there are a huge amount of greyhounds available for adoption - once they lose a race they're out 
Don't forget though if you are going for a small dog you will need to have a very secure garden with good (narrow bars) gates, particularly with a terrier type dog as they will scratch and dig until they get out - and they will have eight hours a day to figure out how to get out


----------



## Sherman (8 Sep 2006)

ney001 said:


> get a greyhound, fantastic animal if you have the room for him, very sweet temperament but veers towards lazy so he would probably be quite happy lying around during the day waiting for his big long walk on the beach - unfortunately there are a huge amount of greyhounds available for adoption - once they lose a race they're out


 
I'd second this - apparently they make great pets, and contrary to their image, need actually very little exercise compared to most dogs - 2 walks of 30 mins every day is sufficient according to the [broken link removed].

See [broken link removed] for further info.


----------



## roxy (8 Sep 2006)

I would love a lurcher too, great temperment to them and great with kids, once I look at those pet adoption sites I want to take them all, but we all know my experience of getting another dog. 

Would second ney001 again, the dog will dig it's way out of an enclosure quick enough, when my dog was a pup she did the same thing, and she's a boxer, terriers are worse for this sort of thing.


----------



## ney001 (8 Sep 2006)

I've been warned that I'm not allowed to bring any more animals home! but If I could I would get a greyhound next  - I've had first hand experience of them and they are a pleasure to be around - I think most people are turned off them because they are not fluffy and pretty looking or alternatively they think that they need a lot of looking after! - I feel that dogs are now trendy and as such have to look trendy and adorable - hence ridiculous clothes and designer bags for them - I prefer the mutts myself - much more fun to own 

 (Roxy I have a friend who breeds lurchers and they are also great dogs - I had to turn one down a couple of weeks ago!)


----------



## roxy (8 Sep 2006)

I bought my dog a red check bandana in America last year, my boyfriend went mad at me and refused to go on the walks with me while she had it on! She has a funky gold collar too that he'll just about tolerate but I don't think I'd go as far as clothing her - she has a big fur coat of her own already!


----------



## Sherman (8 Sep 2006)

roxy said:


> I bought my dog a red check bandana in America last year, my boyfriend went mad at me and refused to go on the walks with me while she had it on! She has a funky gold collar too that he'll just about tolerate but I don't think I'd go as far as clothing her - she has a big fur coat of her own already!


 
Did anyone see that documentary about John Ryan and his 'New York Dog' magazine? Mad


----------



## Megan (11 Sep 2006)

Sherman said:


> Did anyone see that documentary about John Ryan and his 'New York Dog' magazine? Mad


Did anyone see John Ryan on the Late Late Show. I think he was making a laugh of the americians and the way they worship their dogs. Hope a recording of the show dowsn't get to be shown on tv in  america - if so he might find they might not like him as much as they seem to now.


----------



## roxy (12 Sep 2006)

Sherman said:


> Did anyone see that documentary about John Ryan and his 'New York Dog' magazine? Mad


 
I have it recorded on Sky + haven't got around to looking at it though, heard it was good alright


----------

